# Spotify Now Playing App



## erikpt (May 7, 2020)

erikpt submitted a new resource:

Spotify Now Playing App - Use WindowCapture of this app to Get Spotify's currently playing song



> *SpotifySongNameApp*
> Quick and easy way for streamers to show their currently playing track from Spotify in OBS I wrote this after hearing some streamers describe their frustration with other plugins that are pay for play or having to jump through a lot of hoops to get the song name to display on screen.
> 
> *Now updated to version 1.02*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ElChele (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

